# Two Providers Critical Care



## Partha (Jun 24, 2010)

If 2 providers perform critical care on same DOS, does one bill 99291 and the other bill 99292 X 2, say. Or just one of them bills for the entire DOS as 99291, 99292 X 2

Thanks!


----------



## Jagadish (Jun 24, 2010)

If both the physicians belong to the same specialty (Tax id), one physcian bills the total time of critical care. If they belong to different specialties, both of them can bill independently.


----------



## lhallstrom (Jun 24, 2010)

If both physicians (who provided critical care at different times on the same DOS) are of the same specialty and same tax ID, then you add all the critical care time together and report it under one physician's name.


----------

